# 2020 Knox Marine Tournament Trail



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We will have a few openings I am sure but not many. The teams that fished with us in 2019 are safe till 02/01 at that time they need to have a minimum of their deposits paid or they will be removed. Those who want to fish for the year may pay their deposits 50.00 for each event (6) and team membership 50.00 for a total of 350.00. When a spot opens we will take from the paid waiting list as they appear until full. Any questions feel free to contact me at (614)496-5212 Jami Norman
No single event entry's


Sun April 26, 2020 Pleasant Hill
Sat May 23, 2020 Clearfork
Sun June 14, 2020 Buckeye Lake
Sun July 12, 2020 Clearfork
Sun August 23, 2020 Alum Creek
Sun September 27, 2020 Delaware


www.ombtt.com


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We are now open for new members and have 5 spots left.


----------

